# Happy New Year!!



## Bertie (31 Dec 2013)

I would like to wish everybody a Happy and Prosperous New Year!!

I know I am a bit early But I have always suffered from PREMATURE CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Best Wishes for 2014


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Dec 2013)

Happy New Year Bert... And to everyone else on UKAPS


----------



## foxfish (31 Dec 2013)

Thanks Bert, I wish you would start a new tank so you can keep us busy for the next year


----------



## Bertie (31 Dec 2013)

Hi Foxfish,
I think that even after 35yrs, if I asked my wife for a new tank I would also be looking for a new wife . She did try and get me to promise that I had everything for the current tank and I said of course..............then said for the time being!!   she was not very impressed with that.


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2013)

Happy new year !


----------



## foxfish (31 Dec 2013)

I have only one thing to say Bert .. Twinstar! your wife will love all the dramatit bubbles!


----------



## Danny Walton (31 Dec 2013)

Happy new year everyone!
All the best for 2014


----------



## NatureBoy (31 Dec 2013)

happy new year from me! hope your plants grow and fish breed!


----------



## kirk (31 Dec 2013)

Yes and a very happy New year to all here your families too. We've just took our spuds out of the log burner going to dip some marshmallows in some rum then toast them. have a good one all of you


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jan 2014)

Thanks Bertie you're such a gent...here's to an algae free new year


----------



## pike (1 Jan 2014)

happy new year ukaps people


----------



## Mark Green (1 Jan 2014)

Happy New year to all on ukaps. All the best to you and your plants in 2014


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jan 2014)

Happy new year all.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2014)

Wish you all good health and a stress free New 2014
Just got in before it got light......and I'm not Dracula.......that.s a record for me,i must be getting passed it.
Yes i do feel crap.....God those youngsters can drink and eat....bombs whats that all about?
I thought thats what you did in the public swimming pool!
Give me a can of Becks  or two and im happy....plus a wee dram.
To cap it off got a lumbered with a hitch hiker the grand daughter for the rest of the week

Never mind i need some gravel cleaning done 

Happy New Year all
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (1 Jan 2014)

Ha Ha I went to bed at about 11.30 after drinking to much to early & I feel pretty pants this morning... still not to worry, only got 17 people for tea at 6pm.
Actually we had a taxi booked for 1am this morning but managed to get an earlier one, however my best mate made it to the scheduled time but, when he got home he was locked out by his son & only just managed to wake him up 10 mins ago. He is so cross, so tiered & not speaking to his wife or son ... happy new year


----------



## Michael W (1 Jan 2014)

Happy new year everyone! Wish you all the best with careers, family and health!


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jan 2014)

Happy New Year all! 

Went to bed at 8am. Got woken at 11am.  Epic hangover!


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2014)

You drunkard George your worse than me.
I must say Gary Barlow  was good i must have been slaughtered/paralytic.
Only joking Gary.


----------



## Martin in Holland (1 Jan 2014)

Happy New Year to all of you crazy fish tank people...hope you will enjoy many more years aquatic fun

btw ...I was already up before any of you went to bed...  ponder on that for a bit


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Jan 2014)

Happy new year people. I know its late but I've been working solid  hope all had a great time

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham01 (6 Jan 2014)

Happy new to all of you I know its a bit late but I am a newbie


----------

